# In foal?



## Lovewelshies (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Looking for opinions,

I bought a filly about a month ago and she is supposedly due to foal in around 4 weeks and looks completely pregnant, however when my vet came out to add her to my account and do health check, micro chip and detect the pregnancy she wouldn't do rectal due to her size also said she is too far for the ultrasound so run Oestrone sulphate bloods and egg count. A week later they call with results which was 4.8ng/ml and said negative due to being under 6 however negative are below 3 so i find this confusing also the egg count came back at 100 so the worms are in check, so what you think?


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 6, 2016)

Also i need to work out how to add pics???


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Love Welshies,

Welcome to the forum.

Down the bottom where you hit post you will notice there is a "More reply" options next to it. this will allow you to add pics.

If you have a look through some of the other threads on here, you can see the angles if pics that will enable us to have a look and see how the foal is riding.

Does she have an udder yet ?

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Ryan it's telling me my image is too large but yes ive taken many pic's, she hasn't got a bag just slightly puffy but the teats look strange for a maiden, there kind of wide and long but flat in length.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry I wish i could be more helpful in regards to adding Pics, hopefully one of the admin team here will be able to help





Looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Mona (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovewelshies said:


> Thanks Ryan it's telling me my image is too large


You need to resize your photos to a smaller size before uploading to the forum. I would recommend you try http://picasa.en.softonic.com/


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks think ive worked it out


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 8, 2016)

First pic is yesterday last one is 4 weeks ago


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2016)

If I was a gambling gal, I would lay my money HEAVILY on her being in foal. I disagree STRONGLY with your vet. This mare looks HEAVY in foal. Not sure what recent developments there has been since I quit raising minis a number of years ago, but back then, a blood test beyond a certain point in the pregnancy would not always give accurate results. This mare looks very heavy in foal, in my opinion. I see no sign of udder development yet, but start feeling her bag at least twice a day. At some point, usually within the last 30 days of pregnancy (so anytime now if your dates are correct) it will begin to feel firm, then loosen up....back and forth like that, all the while enlarging, and finally it will remain very firm, and may even start waxing up, which means she will get little syrupy type droplets on the nipple. It starts out as feeling like long cylinders, then progresses by filling more and more all the time, into a "bag". GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 8, 2016)

She looks pregnant to me. Baby is sitting sideways, not lined up with mares spine.

She may not bag up until right before or after, so that doesn't always determime foaling.

It looks like you may be as far as a month out. Just take some more pictures in a few days. Broadside, from directly behind crouched down at her level. Also a picture of her milk bar and her private area.

I may be wrong, but I think the hormone levels don't read high when mares are closer to delivery. DO NOT QUOTE ME ON THAT!


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for your advice its priceless has its all new to me, ive had horses most of my life but never foaled any, i will take more pics tonight see if i can get a better one of her teats but the only swelling is just in front of the teats and fells puffy and only abot 3ich like a circle if that makes sense


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 8, 2016)

That's edema. Mares can have that if they are overweight or its a start of bagging up. Since she doesn't look overweight, I'd watch for the edema move back into her bag.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 8, 2016)

Argh right i know what your saying, i have a over weight sec a and she has fat pads but there way bigger and theres two this is about the size of a big bee sting and central


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovewelshies said:


> Thanks for your advice its priceless has its all new to me, ive had horses most of my life but never foaled any, i will take more pics tonight see if i can get a better one of her teats but the only swelling is just in front of the teats and fells puffy and only abot 3ich like a circle if that makes sense


That's a great start, and that sounds like what I referred to as "cylinders". Also, be sure she is off of any fescue grass!! That will prevent the mare's milk from coming in and causing problems for the pair after foaling.

EDITED to add...if you think they feel like bee stings, then those are NOT the cylinders that I was referring to afterall.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks i will look into fescue grass as i was unaware of that x


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Im another that says "pregnant"





Lovely mare you have !!

Keep us posted on some updated pics when you get the chance say every 4-5 days , so we can have look as to any further noticeable changes





Any questions you have , ask away


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 13, 2016)

More pics to add,

8th july


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 13, 2016)

12th july


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 13, 2016)

Also last night when i brought her in she had funy lumpy swelling and veins now this morning the lumpy bits had gone but not the veins??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 13, 2016)

When your feeding her next, Put your hand flat under her stomach just in front of her udder, you should be able to feel movement/kicks ect.

The veins and the lumpy bits are edema , which is perfectly normal





Could be the camera angle but if you compare the photos of her udder form the 8-12th , It looks like there is a little development in that department.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 14, 2016)

Those tests are pretty accurate. With your mares estrone sulfate level at 4.8ng/ml she would have to be Very close to foaling for your vet to be wrong, it's known those levels will drop just prior to foaling so he may be. Looking at the photos I wouldn't rely on the vets prognosis just yet. Yes it is correct that level would be a negative, but the Vet was hands on with your mare so giving you that result after examining her doesn't make sense looking at these photos. I've had many mares look just like this right before foaling but I also have to add I've had open broodmares look the same.

May I ask were you given breeding dates? Also you referred to her as a filly is this her first foal?


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Debby,

Yes she is still a filly she is only 2! I bought her from online auction and had a transporter bring her i was lead to believe she was 3 and due to foal in 6-8 weeks ive had her 5 weeks so would have 1-3 weeks left. When the vet came to see her she agreed she was infoal and gave me lots of advice and stated the test maybe inconclusive late term but when she called with the results she said the lab doesn't consider anything below 6 positive


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

These are pictures from this afternoon, she has beads on one teat but couldn't get a clear pic and one is whilst laid down and also a clear blob of mucus on her privates


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

Waiting to come in today bless


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 14, 2016)

Between your July 12 and todays picture of your fillies vulva, it looks like she has elongated and gotten a little looser. Its her private area way of preparing for a watermelon coming out of a hole the size of a orange.

For her milk bar pic, can you possible take the picture from directly below. The picture below is for reference. Depending on what your using, it may take several takes. My phone requiries more than one take.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok ill go see if i can take some from below, is the goo a concern weather infaol or not


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 14, 2016)

Without seeing it, I'd say it is possible the mucous plug. You see it with some horse, some you don't. That mucous is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 14, 2016)

Also, not sure what number the breeder is going off. Most miniatures they say the average gestation is 330 days, but all of our first time mares have not foaled before 342 days. Two went 355 and 354 respectively. There later foals have been born between 320-330 days.

The breeder may have said one thing, but since she is a maiden; you might want to add up to a month later.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

Argh right well it was a dealer she came from and they just said previous owner told them july - aug for foaling and she had been running with a mini leopard spot and they thought she was 3 due to not checking the foaling date on passport thats all the info i got, so not sure they had a exact date,

Ive just been out to get more picks and the blob of goo was gone but she has some pinky slime at the end of her urine shes eatiing and drinking no.sign of distress but definitely had little beads on one teat


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

The pics,


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 14, 2016)

Since she's not really bagged up, the beads are probably calcium deposits. They help keep foreign bacterial from getting in.

The mucous can pass anywhere from right before foaling, up to a month before. It can be blood tinged, therefore sometimes called "bloody show".


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh good glad to hear that was starting to stress a bit there haha!! need to re-read the pinned posts before any action starts


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 21, 2016)

It's been a week. How's she doing? More pics?


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 22, 2016)

Not much change i dont think, these pics are from 18th and 19th little bit of swelling in front of teats but goes down but morning so opposite to what peaple say happens??


----------



## Mona (Jul 22, 2016)

Lovewelshies said:


> Waiting to come in today bless


I have to say, from looking at the photos from behind in this set of photos (back a page http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php/topic/137754-in-foal/page-3#entry1617451 )I have to say, she totally does not look pregnant in these ones.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 23, 2016)

I agree with you mona she doesn't and i have my dowts, she was advertised as a ride and drive rising 4 in foal and due August!! Shes was 2 in may so dowt shes ride and drive so wouldn't be surprised if shes not due a foal, so if shes not theres something going on in there, wish i knew for sure :-?


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 23, 2016)

Pics from this morning


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 23, 2016)

Now she doesn't look pregnant. Probably for the best, if she's only two.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 23, 2016)

shes a pretty girl!


----------



## Mona (Jul 23, 2016)

If she is only 2 and came from a "questionable" place, she is probably overburdened with worms.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Debbie she is such a sweetie wish my others had the temperament she has, but yes mona thats what i thought when vet confirmed that she was only 2 so had the egg count done and came back at 100g so not worms but could be encrysted red worm however they cause abdominal swelling at the beginning of spring and were well in to summer and I had a 2yr gelding with a worm burden and ulcers and sadly lost him and she shows no of the symptoms, he did get bloated but it was at night and gone down by morning and hers doesn't its big and round always it just doesn't stick out from behind any more, also just out of interest the gelding would also get swollen eyes and the full moon which vet said was down to the worms wjich i found strange but interesting when i researched it


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 24, 2016)

I ment on the full moon sorry


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 24, 2016)

These pictures was taken 14th june the second night from buying her, and the last 3 or now..


----------



## Mona (Jul 24, 2016)

And IF she is/was in foal, you should DEFINITELY be able to see and feel LOTS of hard foal movement.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 24, 2016)

I tried what Ryan said but she won't tolerate me being in that position but i see lots of movement in the flanks when they hollow but they have filled out over the last few days ill try fathom how to post a video but im not sure if its muscle spasms with her being under weight


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 24, 2016)

bless her heart she wasn't in very good shape when you got her was she? In the bottom photo her topline has filled in nicely and she looks wonderful. In both sets of photos her belly is large.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 25, 2016)

She really wasnt in good shape at all Debbie, i'd say she was maybe 1-2 body score her neck felt terrible, but she is making progress and think a couple more weeks she'll be a nice weight just will take a little while longer to build some muscle but we have some lovley hills to climb i think she's going to make a fantastic pony


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2016)

Shes looking great and I agree with the others, you should be able to feel movement by now.

Ive loved seeing the updated pics, even if she isnt pregnant ( which is probably a good thing being a 2yo) she definitely looks healthier, happier now that she is in your care.

Best of Luck with her, Im sure your going to have lots of fun with her in the future


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Ryan, shes rounding nicely on her shoulder and quarters now and her neck is feeling slightly better but the belly looks to be getting hug, think about giving pro-bioctics to aid digestive system something like pink powder im thinking but not sure shes not gassy and her bellies not firm like with a build up but then my experience in this area has only been with two geldings and there bellies were no were near this size


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 29, 2016)

Does she stay in this paddock all the time or does she get moved around? If she's not pregnant it's getting close to time to cut her back some, she looking a little too hefty in these last photos. Belly just looks to me to be overly large. Even thin though she had this belly. She's a beautiful girl, I love her color.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 29, 2016)

Large bellies are also lack of protein..


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 30, 2016)

She is a lovely col, she was still shedding when i got her so its been a nice surprise what was under all the fizzy white hair. No shes not in there all day, she goes in there at 5am its just over a acre and really short, she grazes on waist high grass in hand for 2 hours now but i built it up to 4 hours now cut it down to 2 but gradually and shes stabled over night from 9pm till 5am bedded down on hay which is on top of rape straw (bedwell equinola) the stable is 10ftx12ft and the hay i put in would fill a large net but she only eats around half but shes started eating less over the last week. I tried her with alfa a oil but not interested, wont even eat bran mash, mints or carrots but will eat apples i thought maybe teeth but they are fine.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 30, 2016)

Really can't believe the difference in about 6 weeks!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 30, 2016)

They do come around fast when well fed and taken care of, obviously you have done a great job in that respect. It's good to hear she doesn't have the pasture 24/7, she just needs balanced maintenance now not really any more weight.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Jul 31, 2016)

Im hoping that if she's not preg that given time to adjust the belly will go down, she will come off pasture completely at the end of October with turn at in a bare paddock because it gets really boggy during winter so may be posting for advice if she turns back but for now ill keep you all upto date if anything changes, thanks for all the advice everyone xx


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes please do keep us updated and take photos sometimes looking at them will show you a change you may not notice looking at her everyday. Since there is a chance she could be watch her closely.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 2, 2016)

Last night when i brought her in i notice swelling along the under side of her belly, only way i can explain or describe is to say it was like a conrnish pasty crust from front to back leading to a plam size swelling in front of her udder now this morning its gone and theres one large sausage in front of the udder it did not leave pitting and is firm, not sure if u can see on the pictures


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 2, 2016)

That would be edema. It could also be fat deposits, when one gets overweight you'll see this. Grazing on clover can also cause this.

And finally this is also something you'll see in pregnant mares when the mammary glands are changing.


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 2, 2016)

I will keep my eye on it, today its just a large swelling in front of her udder and has doubled in size, my other mare is over weight and gets fat pads in summer they are two separate flabby pads this is her below, we do have clover on the lands as well


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my other mare just fat but looks to have a udder and belly v's but definitely not pregnant


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 2, 2016)

another pretty mare!


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 2, 2016)

Shes lovely part of the family lets the children climb all over her had her about five years now shes 7, i wanted to breed her, shes 100% coed coch and buying fizz was supposed to be a trail run in foaling down but made me more nervous if anything


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 2, 2016)

Lovely Mare






I agree with Debby





As she is improving rapidly with her condition , just keep a close eye on her too much green grass is not good and could lead to problems with laminitis. Only saying this as she has come from poor conditions to a lush grazing life with you


----------



## Lovewelshies (Aug 6, 2016)

Thats a great point Ryan i totally agree i worry every year with may other mare and alway ask my farrier if theres any signs, however fizz's belly seems to be getting really big now stopped the in hand grazing and the swelling infront of her udder is also growing shes fine in her self eat, weeing and poo is normal so just to keep me eye on her


----------

